# NGD Halo Octavia



## AntiTankDog (May 18, 2011)

I just sold my Agile Pendulum 82527, because I really wanted a longer neck on my 8 string. I decided to take the plunge and buy a Halo. Jeff, the GM there, gave me a really nice price on one they had for sale on Ebay. Plus there's a money back guarantee, so I figured what the hell, I'll give them a shot.







Came in a nice box, sporting handle with care stickers (Which UPS guys always pay attention to)






Knife by Cold Steel, sharper than the Devil himself.






Very well packed. Case was in a cloth sleeve, and surrounded by foam peanuts in the box.






There she is. Kind of a spakly gunmetal gray color, with set neck, bound fretboard, Kahler, EMG 808.






Locking nut, very cool stainless steel logo.






No name on the tuners, but they seem to work just fine. 






My favorite trem? Any one that locks. I don't use them very often, so this will stay locked most of the time. But on that odd occasion when I get a wild hair up my ass for some wang bar action, I'm always glad to have it.






I like the neck/body interface, almost like a thru neck. The neck is as thin as an Agile, feels good and I don't have huge hands.







Another shot of the back. There's like a satin finish on the back of the neck. It's a 1 piece maple neck. I prefer a laminate, just because I'm under the impression that they're more rigid. The neck was nice & straight, action low, intonation good.






So, first impressions: well made, looks & feels nice. The 808 sounds good. Assuming I keep it, and I think I'm gonna, I'll have another 808 put in, and swap out the passive tone for an EMG EXG or RPC. <My standard active package: EMG or Blackouts + active EQ>

Quality - wise, it stands up to an Agile, and would cost about the same after the mods I previousy mentioned.

I'll play with it and tweek it for a week or 2, and then write a full review, but so far so good, I'm liking this guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2011)




----------



## johnythehero (May 18, 2011)

Maybe its true they have upped their quality a lot this is a very good sign IMO


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 18, 2011)

That looks really good actually (surprisingly). Only time well tell of course, but this is a good sign.


----------



## celticelk (May 18, 2011)

I was a little weirded out by the rear photo for a sec, until I Googled some pics of the RGA8 and confirmed that that particular bridge design is not through-body. I seem to recall some previous reports of lack-of-string-holes on Halo guitars that actually required them. What's the scale length on that neck? Also, is that EMG active? If so, it looks like you'd have to take off the backplate to change batteries, which strikes me as poor design.


----------



## johnythehero (May 18, 2011)

celticelk said:


> I was a little weirded out by the rear photo for a sec, until I Googled some pics of the RGA8 and confirmed that that particular bridge design is not through-body. I seem to recall some previous reports of lack-of-string-holes on Halo guitars that actually required them. What's the scale length on that neck? Also, is that EMG active? If so, it looks like you'd have to take off the backplate to change batteries, which strikes me as poor design.



Though you can't really tell from the picture if there is or isn't a battery box there may or may not be though I personally don't care about battery boxes.

EDIT:my bad that picture took a while to show up


----------



## celticelk (May 18, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> Though you can't really tell from the picture if there is or isn't a battery box there may or may not be though I personally don't care about battery boxes.


 
*looks at photo again* That's a pretty clear photo of the rear of the instrument, and the finish isn't dark enough to hide an additional cover. Maybe I misunderstood your point?


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 18, 2011)

looks amazing, i await the ful review


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 18, 2011)

I'll be thoroughly suspicious until a review is up. I'm hoping you pulled the trigger and made the right decision though.


----------



## johnythehero (May 18, 2011)

celticelk said:


> *looks at photo again* That's a pretty clear photo of the rear of the instrument, and the finish isn't dark enough to hide an additional cover. Maybe I misunderstood your point?



look at my edit it explains he not being able to tell part


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 18, 2011)

It's a 28" scale neck.

Yes, the pickup is active. I generally have to change the batteries on my active guitars every 12-18 months, so removing a few screws to do so isn't what I'd call a hardship. As long as you remember to unplug when you're done playing, the battery lasts a long time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> It's a 28" scale neck.
> 
> Yes, the pickup is active. I generally have to change the batteries on my active guitars every 12-18 months, so removing a few screws to do so isn't what I'd call a hardship. As long as you remember to unplug when you're done playing, the battery lasts a long time.



Not to mention you'd have to remove screws to get to the battery compartment even if it had one anyways


----------



## sage (May 18, 2011)

Nice looking guitar. When you get bored of it, you know where to find me!


----------



## caskettheclown (May 18, 2011)

I saw the title and thought "alright another guitar that looks like everyone elses"


then I clicked to look at the thread


and instantly came and farted everywhere!


Dude that thing looks like a monster!


----------



## Alberto7 (May 18, 2011)

Wow. I'm assuming (by seeing how you didn't mention you being hesitant before ordering, and sacrificing an 82527 for it) that you didn't really look into Halo's past? You were one lucky man to get a Halo this good, given their past! So far, it looks pretty good. I'll be eagerly awaiting your review, however!

Real happy for you that you got a seemingly great instrument! Enjoy it! Happy NGD!


----------



## AVH (May 18, 2011)

Hey, that looks much, much better constructed than the few I worked on, which suffered from serious issues. Good luck with it!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 18, 2011)

This is good news, i anticipate mine when it's finished!

Look forward to reading your full review


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 18, 2011)

>> Not to mention you'd have to remove screws to get to the battery compartment even if it had one anyways 

No, the battery hatches usually open without tools. 

>>Wow. I'm assuming (by seeing how you didn't mention you being hesitant before ordering, and sacrificing an 82527 for it) that you didn't really look into Halo's past?

I was fully aware of the issues/history of Halo. I wanted a longer neck, I wanted to try something different, I got a money back guarantee from the general manager if I didn't like it. So why not roll the dice?


----------



## That_One_Person (May 18, 2011)

A well built Halo? Maybe the world is going to end this weekend.

Edit: I would just like to add that I was kidding and that guitar is slick taters.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 18, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> >> Not to mention you'd have to remove screws to get to the battery compartment even if it had one anyways
> 
> No, the battery hatches usually open without tools.
> 
> ...



My loomis needs screws  Also use the quote button!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (May 18, 2011)

Things that make me go WOAH at that price: Binding, Fretboard, Case, Finish, Neck Design

Let's hope the quality stays up.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 18, 2011)

If Halo guitars stay at that quality they may be a good ERG source again. This is a good day.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 18, 2011)

WOW It looks nice, I knew some one would get a good halo after a while.


----------



## neozeke (May 18, 2011)

Oh man, I'm going to wait for the review and for hmmm_de_hum to get his, but I think I may jump on a custom BH now. Happy NGD!


----------



## nostealbucket (May 18, 2011)

Wow. It actually works! Congrats man!


----------



## engage757 (May 18, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> I'll be thoroughly suspicious until a review is up. I'm hoping you pulled the trigger and made the right decision though.



THIS. +10000  

But I will say, the nicest looking halo I have ever seen! Congrats broseph!


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

Lets hope this is a sign of better things to come from halo

Congrats on the sweet axe


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

That's pretty beastly! Congrats


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

I like that heel


----------



## Severance (May 19, 2011)

I was under the impression that a one piece neck was just straight up one piece of wood for the headstock the neck of my carvin was like that. Though yours obviously has the glued section. 

Question how much did you pay?


----------



## brainstem3000 (May 19, 2011)

looks great , congrats


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 19, 2011)

Severance said:


> Question how much did you pay?


 
Guitar was $750, case was $60, free shipping. I'll probably sink another $200 for another 808, routing, and an active EQ module. 

So total cost will be right around a grand.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 19, 2011)

Wow, it looks like they actually did well this time! How does it play? How is the intonation, how is the neck shape, how is the action, and how is the fret buzz?

If all those are good, then things might be looking up!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 19, 2011)

this makes me want to order one of those baritones they've got coming up


----------



## JaeSwift (May 19, 2011)

Is it made in China?


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 19, 2011)

I changed to my preferred gauge of strings, which are heavier. So I'm in the process of re-adjusting neck, string height, etc. It was nice when I received it, and I'm tweeking it in pretty good. 

I don't know where it was made, doesn't say.


----------



## shogunate (May 20, 2011)

Congrats and thank yous


----------



## Fishnuggets (May 20, 2011)

I'm happy to see someone with a good story aboot Halo guitars finally. I was at the booth at NAMM in 2008 when Halo introduced their 10 string and it was amazing.







It was a proto and wasn't even finished yet, but I really liked it.






The pups weren't even screwed in, but check oot that Kahler! I'm sure some hater will have a comment aboot that...


----------



## Hollowway (May 20, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Is it made in China?



Yeah, the production models are made in China.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 20, 2011)

A 10 string EMG?!?!?

And those bastards won't make me a 9!!!!

That kahler is crazy looking. Despite being completely corrupted by this forum, I can't see myself ever
wanting a 10. Bear in mind I have a 9 string on the way, which I plan to string like my 8 + high A. I drop tune my 8's to e, and cant imagine going any lower.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2011)

I hope it works out well for you in the long run.


----------



## Waelstrum (May 20, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> A 10 string EMG?!?!?
> 
> And those bastards won't make me a 9!!!!
> 
> ...



This says that they're EMG-45 bass pickups.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 20, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> This says that they're EMG-45 bass pickups.


 

Okay, now I don't feel so bad. I put a 45DC in my pendulum 82527, sounded fine. Actually, it barely sounded any different from the active Cephus, if you can believe it.


----------



## GATA4 (May 20, 2011)

That looks really good yo. All the Halo taboo aside, I am excited for a review.


----------



## Fishnuggets (May 20, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Bear in mind I have a 9 string on the way, which I plan to string like my 8 + high A. I drop tune my 8's to e, and cant imagine going any lower.


 
What brand of guitar? Is it multiscale? I want to do this with my nine also. The low c# is fun but not very useful.

Also, I failed to mention to the original poster, nice banjo!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 20, 2011)

looks great man


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 20, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> That looks really good yo. All the Halo taboo aside, I am excited for a review.


This! 
Maybe they really did improve. Would be awesome if they did.


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

Fishnuggets said:


> What brand of guitar? Is it multiscale? I want to do this with my nine also. The low c# is fun but not very useful.
> 
> Also, I failed to mention to the original poster, nice banjo!




I think the lowest string is useful if you're playing complementary lines at once, rather than just playing one guitar part.


----------



## Meximelt (May 21, 2011)

Sweet dude, just wondering what you think of the bridge, its kahlers 8 string version of their 3300. Was thinking of getting one for my intrepid.

Yeah researched it, it's the trem that's on the agiles too.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 21, 2011)

Fishnuggets said:


> What brand of guitar? Is it multiscale? I want to do this with my nine also.


 
I have a semi-custom Agile Septor 9 string on order, 28.625" scale. If you have a 30" scale neck, high A is going to be a challenge I think.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 21, 2011)

Meximelt said:


> Sweet dude, just wondering what you think of the bridge, its kahlers 8 string version of their 3300. Was thinking of getting one for my intrepid.
> 
> Yeah researched it, it's the trem that's on the agiles too.


 
I unlocked the trem, messed with it for a minute, and locked it up again. I'll give it a real go when I write my review.


----------



## Levi79 (May 22, 2011)

I heard these were shit, but this looks really nice. Have fun with her man


----------



## -42- (May 25, 2011)

You have fine taste in blades.


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2011)

Make sure you lube the rollers and what not with 3-in-1 oil. It helps a lot.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2011)

a (yet) positive halo NGD...unbelievable! i like the body shape and the neck joint, let's hope the guitar keeps what it promises. it looks good and would look even better with a natural finish, i think. plus, that price for a kahler / EMG equipped ERG...not bad!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 21, 2013)

After a few months, what's your opinion about your Halo?
still love it? any problems? any defects detected?


----------



## crg123 (Feb 21, 2013)

^ Hehe this thread is older then you think, look at the year. That was about 2 years ago. They're under different management and have a new production process now.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 21, 2013)

crg123 said:


> ^ Hehe this thread is older then you think, look at the year. That was about 2 years ago. They're under different management and have a new production process now.


i've noticed  main reason why i asked. i know of all the changes, but i wanna know this: after almost 2years, is the guitar still a killer or not. after all, nobody wants a guitar that works fine for 6months and then dies...


----------

